# To get ripped... lift heavy or light?



## Tha Don (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm about to cut for a couple of months and i've been asking several PT's and big guys at my gym what is the best way of lifting when trying to get ripped, and you know what? they all say something totally different!

i've heard... 
- keep lifting heavy, cutting is all about diet
- choose 2 exercises (per BP) drop the weight to 50% of max and bust out 10 sets of 10 on each
- lift the same as on a bulk but increase the rep range to 12-20 reps per set

they are just a few... i guess they all work but i'm just after knowing which 1 will work best for me

a bit about myself, i'm a ectomorph, 6 ft 2, around 13.5-14st / 185-190lsb at the moment, BF is recorded at 17% and i'm looking to get that down to about 10%, i'm going to be doing lots CV anyway to burn off cals/fat, basically i am not a fat bodytype at all but i have a lot of baby fat on me that is really hard to shift on my arse and legs and face which i wanna get rid of (its giving me a soft look which i don't like), its crazy coz i have abs and upper body is lean but the rest of me looks wrong so i do need to get rid of the fat before its too late

anyway with that in mind please help me choose how i should lift while cutting

many thanks

JJ.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Sep 9, 2004)

i always mostly did it with option 1 when I cut


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2004)

Cutting IS all about diet and cardio. Lifting lighter for cuts and definition is a myth that will not die, but needs to commit suicide already! Continue lifting heavy as you normally would, striving to keep the weights you use the same while cutting calories. This is the best way to hold onto muscle mass while dieting. If you start training light you will lose lean mass and begin to get a stringy look.


----------



## Flex (Sep 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Cutting IS all about diet and cardio. Lifting lighter for cuts and definition is a myth that will not die, but needs to commit suicide already! Continue lifting heavy as you normally would, striving to keep the weights you use the same while cutting calories. This is the best way to hold onto muscle mass while dieting. If you start training light you will lose lean mass and begin to get a stringy look.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 9, 2004)

I train exactly the same cutting or bulking.  The only difference is I notice strength gains a lot more while bulking.


----------



## topolo (Sep 9, 2004)

Listen to Gopro.................he is the man!


----------



## gopro (Sep 9, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Listen to Gopro.................he is the man!



Why thank you sir!


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks gopro (and others) for the advice, i'll stick to lifting heavy


----------



## gopro (Sep 10, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> thanks gopro (and others) for the advice, i'll stick to lifting heavy


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 11, 2004)

Yup I did the bullshit of high reps and lightweight and I ended up looking like shit!


----------



## V Player (Sep 11, 2004)

I do the light weight, high rep bullshit. Works for me    .


----------

